# Typical monthly bills in perth



## suzie5555 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi I an trying to ascertain what the typical cost of water and electric is monthly in Perth. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

What size house and rented or owned? Air con or not?


----------



## suzie5555 (Jan 28, 2012)

4 bed detached renting


----------



## suzie5555 (Jan 28, 2012)

Air con as well


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

suzie5555 said:


> Hi I an trying to ascertain what the typical cost of water and electric is monthly in Perth. Any ideas?


Hi Suzie,

My Wife and I live in a 4 Room Detached house in Perth.

We pay about $150 ~ $180 for 2 months for the electric bill, which included use of the aircon in the evenings during summer. During winter, its about $200 -220 due to the use of the dryer, and electric heater.

You don't have to pay for the water unless you go over the limit. we pay an average of $150 for 6 months as we go a little overboard with the watering of the garden.

For Gas, you'll be looking at around 75~80 a month.


----------

